# cms!



## Ditsch (14. August 2002)

Hi!ich hatte noch nie kontakt zum cms und mein Hoster hat mir jetzt eins gegeben, könntent ihr mir vielleicht erklären wie ich da Artikel posten(keine news)und was ich machen muss damit das angezeigt wird und so?


----------



## BigJuri (14. August 2002)

Hallo!

Wäre gut wenn du genauere Infos geben könntest, zB. um welches CMS es sich handelt. (PostNuke, PHPNuke, Xoops, usw.)

Aber grundsätzlich: Wenn du der Admin bist musst du nur ins Admin-Menü gehen, dort kannst du dann entweder neue Mitteilungen oder neue Artikel verfassen. Der Rest erklärt sich auf der Seite dann eigentlich von selbst. Sollte es aber noch Probleme geben werden wir das schon gemeinsam hinkriegen. 

MFG, BigJuri


----------



## Ditsch (14. August 2002)

Naja ichw erde gehostet und die haben das selber geproggt(glaube ich), heißen tuts site Admin Version 2.Naja wennn ich ein artikel poste, wie verlinke ich das auf der index so dass das dann includet wird.


----------



## Ditsch (14. August 2002)

Also mein problem ist wa sich nicht verstehe, ich habe jetzt dne rtikel verfasst, so jetzt brauch ich ja den Link, aber wo steht, ich weiß den Link nur soweit http://www.fmcorner.ice-bird.net/index2.php?content=    ab was kommt danach, der Artikel wurde unter der id 4 gespeichert.kannst du/ihr mir helfen?


----------

